# Wow



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

How many of you have seen these figures we released today?

And wondered, what would all this money be wanted for?

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

Total Charitable income

£217, 466, 200 :mf_dribble:

I mean, wow!! And that is from 2005!! And only 10 Organizations!!

What would it be like now??

These are just financial figures, you will not believe the actual figures we are working on......???????

Rory


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Even more interesting is where it has gone over the years.


----------

